# Fall and late summer splits?? Teach me...



## Sniper338 (May 1, 2017)

Its been a reaccuring thought to me lately... we are not having a good honey season and I doubt Im going to get any honey this year. My colonies continue to grow though and are keeping good food store for theirselves.

Im wondering about late sumer to fall splits... It seems to me that a double deep hive could be split before "winter"... as im in south texas and we dont really have cold winters. Is it possible after honey plants are done blooming to split double deeps in half, or make two nucs out of one and keep a single deep?

Id assume a split or nuc could still have seversl months to build up again before december/january/february when we start seeing some 30-40 degree weather...

We have two hives currently, but Id love to double that this year at least...

Or if you know your not going to see honey can you just start splitting now? And give them even more time?


----------



## smokin_trout (May 27, 2014)

Why wait? If you don't think you're going to get any honey, split them now and give them time to build up. FEED, FEED, FEED to get them nice and strong.


----------



## Sniper338 (May 1, 2017)

Thats what I figure


----------

